# Sistema Data Switch



## colmec (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola amigos de la comunidad, soy nuevo en esto (ashora como estudiante) tengo un problema con algo q a mi parecer es muy sencillo, pero q busco hacerle unas pequeñas mejoras. C trata de una caja data switch, cual funcion es, recibir la señal de video de un PC y mediante un selector pasarla a dos monitores de manera alternada y bajo operacion del usuario. Obviamente q la seleccion debo hacerla manual en este caso.

Lo q quisiera preguntar es si alguien sabe como puedo hacer para eliminar el sistema de perilla q posee, y cambiarlo por algo un poco as moderno y que no sea tan complejo. Si mis especificaciones no son suficientes, haganmelas llegar porfavor.

Espero q me asesoren en esto, pues es realmente important, asi paresca una tonteria.

Gracias de antemano. thx


----------



## jose leandro (Mar 6, 2007)

en el mercado existen esos swich, puedes preguntar sobre swich KVM


----------

